# WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today a German branded and cased Rivado Chronograph with a 1991 Poljot 3133 inside!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

южный полюс 3105


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

This one:


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Something alarming today...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today, an old "dress watch" Raketa :


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

my new Tonneau


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

My 1980 Poljot to honour the Olympics and Paralympics


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Saturday Sept 01
Wearing a rocket in the backyard.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

amphibic said:


> my new Tonneau


Wow - very nice dial on that one; my old "lived in" blue dialed tonneau says hello;


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Redfevers week in review.

I was in a Raketa mood all week mainly with the Kopernicus.

Followed that up with a Wind Rose... Wore my Ebel 1911 mid week, lovely watch but not vintage nor russian  so didn't bother with a pic.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



Ham2 said:


> Wow - very nice dial on that one; my old "lived in" blue dialed tonneau says hello;


Yours bezel looks very nice!
at least better than mine...


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today, Raketa!









wood


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Factory fraken, original dial re-cased


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Bronze-dialed Amphibian 350 today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Ракета кварц


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








Sergei Antonov - Sekonda 1968 catalog








Sergei Antonov - Sekonda 1970 catalog









b-) Received last week. My sunday watch :






















2415 "orbita". Watch and movement referenced here : _"... Anyway, it was no successful business. Manufacturing was expensive, and De Luxe models with this calibre were produced only in low volumes, mainly for export and of course for *Soviet fat cats*."_


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## gdman714 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

One of my faves.... Raketa Diver


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

_*A space watch today*_







_Чайка, Механизм SU2256, Угличский Часовой Завод_

Interestingly, Chaika was Valentina Tereshkova's call sign.

As you might know, the _Uglich Watch Factory_ manufactured _watch jewels _during WWII. In 1954, it started assembling some "*Zvezda*" with parts made at the Penza Watch Factory (Zarya). From 1959 on it produced its own "*Volga*" ladies watches, later added gents watches to its catalogue and switched to the brand "*Chaika*", possibly in honour of Tereshkova. It then grew to become one of the world's major watchmakers, in particular for ladies watches.

From 1991 on, it was repeatedly and ruthlessly looted by barbarous criminals at its head, and sold for... 1 Kopeck in 2005, that is 0.0003 USD.
It is one of the saddest and most scandalous stories of the Russian Watch industry.
You can read more here, and there.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*









Poljot Aero-graph. This 3133-based chrono is not so common, probably only one series of 1000 pcs produced in the end of 90s. I like it very much because it looks like some vintage noble scientific instrument and is in this sense very different from most other 3133 Poljots.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

this morning my latest acquired Komandirskie  have a nice day all!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An early vintage 31659 shturmanskie


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Tuesday, Sept 04

Today's watch is a recent acquisition and has received some considerable wrist time over the last month.
Wostok labelled swing lug Amphibian ... a former resident of Raleigh, North Carolina now residing in Toronto.
Thanks Paul!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today, I wore my "Banker" civilian Poljot chrono 3133...
Московский акционерный инновационный банк (МАИБ)
_Moscow Joint-Stock Innovation Bank_
Discussed here


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

New strap arrived today.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



Colin63 said:


> New strap arrived today.


better than that impossible! perfect match


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Заря Кварц, Механизм 1956, Пензенский Часовой Завод


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

vostok amphibia today


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Just arrived - I bought this cheap off Fleabay to use for spare parts, but after cleaning it up and fitting a temporary strap it's much too good for that, so it's today's watch.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*









I started collecting watches only one year ago, in September 2011. And the *very first* watch I got was ZIM I'm wearing today. Cheap - USD 15 including shipping from USA to Europe. 2602 movement, nice blue hands, excellent condition. I still like it very much, wear regularly and will keep it for sure.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Заря Кварц, Механизм 1956, Пензенский Часовой Завод
> View attachment 812190
> 
> View attachment 812203


How did you date it, emoscambio? Pretty old for a quartz. I see it has the mandatory anti-magnetic shield found on all Zarias.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



schnurrp said:


> How did you date it, emoscambio? Pretty old for a quartz. I see it has the mandatory anti-magnetic shield found on all Zarias.


1956 is only the movement number, or is it? 
1956=19mm, sweep second... Boring, yet CCCP. It came with an original yet empty Soviet cell "Элемент Питания СЦ 21"


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> 1956 is only the movement number, or is it?
> 1956=19mm, sweep second... Boring, yet CCCP. It came with an original yet empty Soviet cell "Элемент Питания СЦ 21"


Ah, yes, I couldn't quite read what was stamped on the movement. It just "dawned" on me!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



schnurrp said:


> Ah, yes, I couldn't quite read what was stamped on the movement. It just "dawned" on me!


 You almost made of me a millionaire, though!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Hello comrades,

Today with the famous Scuba Dude.










































Have a nice day,

Luís M


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> You almost made of me a millionaire, though!


Maybe I will try to sell my "Back to the Future" Vostok 2209.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Not new, not from 2209, but it's what I'm wearing:


----------



## Jasposiris (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



schnurrp said:


> Not new, not from 2209, but it's what I'm wearing:


Schnurrp,
can I ask you where did you get your transparent back for your Bostok 2209?
I have only find some transparent back for recent russian watch, nothing for vintages and I'm actually really looking for one that could fit my vintage poljot alarm (2612 inside)...

Jasposiris


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



Jasposiris said:


> Schnurrp,
> can I ask you where did you get your transparent back for your Bostok 2209?
> I have only find some transparent back for recent russian watch, nothing for vintages and I'm actually really looking for one that could fit my vintage poljot alarm (2612 inside)...
> 
> Jasposiris


 I got it from one of the ebay sellers of new Vostoks, jasposiris, and I'm too lazy to look it up and my memory is failing me but I don't think it will help you in your quest for the Poljot back. Appears to fit all of the amphibians, though. Sorry!


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Wednesday

Today I'm wearing a nice Raketa big zero CCCP ... Just arrived yesterday shiny & in great condition with its original box & tags.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today, possible rain, so Amphibia :


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today, a Soviet roulette watch on a poor man's strap








Полёт, SU2609, Первый Московский Часовой Завод, Кожанный ремень С&А


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today, J.A.V.P.*









Topi

*Just Another Vostok Precision


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Turdsday...









.


----------



## Chemical442 (Oct 22, 2011)

Amphibia Scuba Dude Ministry on 22mm Greg Stevens' grey ballistic nylon 5 ring.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

This frankendirskie is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

One of my favourite civilian 3133s:


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today, "De Luxe Automatic", and no Eiffel Tower :-( :


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








Маяк ЧН-1123К, Механизм ЧН-8М, Петродворецкий Часовой Завод


This watch _*ЧН-1123К*_ with faceted case of the series _221ЧН_ is from the late '50s.
The unpainted, golden hands are from a round cased model _*ЧН-58К*_ of the slightly older series _46ЧН_.
Here, the catalogue of 1960.








The strap is from _*Volmax*_ and fits a _16mm_ lug width.








It is conceived for the big and beautiful _*Aviator Wings*_ series.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An autumn themed Amphibia that I recently acquired from our fellow forumer, Amil


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

A little Rocketry, today. Service in '83 appears possible.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

An older Sturmie... sadly, in need of repair.
Bezel crown is broken, and I'm gaining 5 minutes since this morning 

On the bright side... by this watch, I can leave work a few minutes early!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today, an irrepressible desire to wear a Big Zero...






























... And as usual the same question : :think: Why twelve ? A watch is intended to measure the time, and the beginning of a time period of 12 hours, it is zero...


----------



## Clay Bergen (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

"Licensed" Aviator purchased from Lufthansa World Shop
This one started my crazy Russian watch obsession. Had to find "real" Russian mechanical watches not mass produced quartz ones.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Newcomer for me, arrived from Meranom today. Happy that these are back in stock.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Received this week from a reliable ebay seller (thanks schnurrp!):


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

A newcomer to the Amphibia family on a black rubber:


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








This is my slim/dress watches box. It'full, the drawer too.
At the bottom, i had forgotten these two "dressy" Raketa.








Same back.








Same 2609 inside.








The left has a questionable second hand...
The right could have a replacement crown.
Never worn it. It's its turn today :


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

РОДИНА


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Blue-dialed Komandirskie, which still keeps excellent time.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

yesterday on the beach


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

poljot dolphin today


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Buran chrono for a gorgeous Saturday wedding in King City!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

My dude with the broken date set.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

My latest 'Lazarus' today. Cheap off Fleabay, because 'alarm stem comes out, watch gaining badly'. The alarm stem was the wrong one, and the hairspring was caught up. Fitted correct stem, straightened hairspring, serviced. Note for anyone else working on the Poljot 2612 movement - the alarm and going stems are different. That said, the alarm stem will fit the going side (or it does on this one, anyway), but the going stem will not fit the alarm! Weird! Total cost including new stem - GBP18.00


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Old Ministry


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Sunday watch : Pobeda with 2608 inside :


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

strela today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








Слава, Механизм 2414, Второй Московский Часовой Завод


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

*Redfevers week in review

*I had a mixed up week this week.

Started out in an Asian mood with the Parnis Power Reserve







Went to the subcontinent with HMT Chirag







Then back to to the USSR for the rest of the week.

First off was the Raketa Quartz Divers







Then my frankendirskie







and finished the week off with one of my fav UFO, the Zim.








This has a really nice colored dial that is hard to photograph (from your phone) but she's a beauty in real life.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



fcafca said:


> Sunday watch
> View attachment 816541


Et le dimanche, pas de tour Eiffel


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



redfever said:


> View attachment 817231
> 
> 
> This has a really nice colored dial that is hard to photograph (from your phone) but she's a beauty in real life.


A beauty indeed! Have you thought of changing the strap for something at the height of this splendid watch case?


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> A beauty indeed! Have you thought of changing the strap for something at the height of this splendid watch case?


Thanks for that, I have but not sure what to go for, do you have any good recommendations?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



redfever said:


> Thanks for that, I have but not sure what to go for, do you have any good recommendations?


Some kind of Bund? Or Ledermax (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wruw-august-2012-a-728818-14.html#post5382143) ?


----------



## SonnyBBQ (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Got a nice strap for my Big Zer*0,* so wearing this one today...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Very early vintage СТРЕЛА for a beautiful NY autumn day


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Square Poljot 23j automatic "tachometer"


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

vostok amphibian tonneau paddle
case type 1190/630


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Just received another Islamic-themed Amphibian:









to go along with:









and this Pobeda:


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Monday,... Great day for a green Zim!


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

This is my daily wearer lately, just can't seem to take it off.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Et le dimanche, pas de tour Eiffel


 Never on Sunday. I see the Eiffel Tower when I arrive and I leave the office. And it became a habit to use it as "background". But it is almost finished, my company will be moving in two months.








I'm an old fan of Paris Saint-Germain F.C. . So, much more precious to me than the "iron lady", behind my blue Raketa 24 worn yesterday, you can see a poor small blade of grass that has been extracted from Parc des Princes Stadium , in February this year :


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today, a Shturmanskie...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Today, my old СИГНАЛ


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tuesday... Okeah on blue racing strap today


















.


----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

My first Russian watch arrived yesterday. The not-so-nice leather strap will be replaced with a dark NATO strap ASAP.


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

GBOGH, that okeah is really nice. Is it a reissue or a restored original?


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Salut!
The Generalskie is here!


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today an old friend from the early days of my collection:


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

sturmanskie 31659 today


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Vostok Druzhba...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*









This one is feeling neglected. Can't wait for my new Komandirskie (submarine graphic).


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Hello comrades!

Today with the KGB watch.










































Have a nice day,

Luís M


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Old Ministry


----------



## walarok (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today I am wearing my post-mod Vostok Amphibia. I replaced the bezel with one from Murphy Manufacturing and with an insert from Dagaz - thank you both for great customer service! I thought it would be an easy job but the bezel spring gave me a really hard time. It finally broke in two and I installed the bezel with half a spring; it seems to work well but I would certainly prefer getting a new spring for it.

Here is the result, I think it looks really good!


----------



## davehb2001 (Jul 3, 2012)

My first Russian watch. Very pleased with it so I ordered a blue scuba dude. Waiting...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Unable to log in for a while, did a move and other hassles. Some holdovers from last month: strela week continued with these

A Julian Kampmann Strela with the gold hands










And then an Irina Maier "stella" strela with a JK steel bracelet










Was working over the weekend, went casual with a strange crab-lug albatross amphidirskie










A short week after the bank holiday, so only one picture, a recently arrived Ultrathin










Went casual with an old ministry automatic










This week kicked off a '50s week with a rodina automatic in very good condition. Pschnurr that slick old fox beat me to ebay button for the immaculate one, but Ruslan had another really nice one on the shelf for me.









Don't know which angle works best so I will put them both up









And 50s week continues with this sweet rodina automatic



















And 50s week continues with this recent acquisition, the dial is a little rough on close inspection and the hands are a little worn, but still, how cute is this?? Love these little rodina autos.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Wow, DolleDolf, nice collection of watches although when I saw your black Rodina I had to go check to make sure mine was still there! Same band? I don't usually like metal bands but somehow that one works for me....I found it:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Welcome back DolleDorf - I was wondering who was snapping up all the nice Rodinas


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



Jasposiris said:


> Schnurrp,
> can I ask you where did you get your transparent back for your Bostok 2209?
> I have only find some transparent back for recent russian watch, nothing for vintages and I'm actually really looking for one that could fit my vintage poljot alarm (2612 inside)...
> 
> Jasposiris


Just saw this on ebay: 
display GLASS BACK forVolna Vostok Poljot Komandirskie watch slava raketa ussr | eBay


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



DolleDolf said:


> Unable to log in for a while, did a move and other hassles. Some holdovers from last month: strela week continued with these









Ok for the Strela... But these beautiful Rodina ... I don't find the words.
And that of Schnurpp, I want it.
Welcome back.

b-) Today, specnaz (Spetsnaz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

"*Spetsnaz* (Russian: Войска *спец*иального *наз*начения, (спецназ, pronounced [spʲɪtsˈnas]) tr: _Voyska *spets*ialnogo_ *naz*nacheniya; pronounced [vɐjsˈka spʲɪtsɨˈalʲnəvə nəznɐˈtɕenʲɪjə]) is an umbrella term for any special forces in Russian, literally "special purpose forces". Historically, the term referred to the military special units controlled by the military intelligence service GRU, the Spetsnaz GRU. Currently, the term is also used to describe any special purpose units or task forces of other ministries (even the Ministry of Emergency Situations special rescue unit),[SUP][1][/SUP] also in some other post-Soviet countries."


----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

slava


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

In the cab ... on the way home!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



> when I saw your black Rodina I had to go check to make sure mine was still there! Same band? I don't usually like metal bands but somehow that one works for me....I found it


Same watch, same strap, same seller. I had to use my mobile for this auction and could not do my usual last second sniping so I lost out to you Paul. I had already communicated with Ruslan about this watch. When I missed out he told me that he had another one, he sold it to me for what the auction for your watch ended at (or thereabouts, I honestly don't really remember precisely, as they say, quality is remembered long after the price has been forgotten. Whilst not quite as pristine as yours it is still very nice and I am very pleased with it. I do wonder how to make the strap a little tighter? At this time I am affecting the "bus driver" look with this watch, when I was a kid in Holland the bus drivers typically had a watch hanging off a too-loose strap on the left wrist, the look typically completed with a slave-bracelet, preferably with gold/gilded inlay, on the opposite wrist.



> Welcome back DolleDorf - I was wondering who was snapping up all the nice Rodinas


Well, obviouosly not all of them .... (see above). But as a certain Mr. H keeps snapping up all the nice vintage strelas (OK OK, but for the occasional one with painted hands and one with a slightly worn dial ;-) ) I have had to find alternative objects of desire :-D



> ... But these beautiful Rodina ... I don't find the words


Thanks! These are lovely watches, and as of yet underappreciated IMHO. Very "different" kind of funky with the crab case and the small dials, and different faces/looks. And they have the distincction of being the first automatics. Ultrathins and poljot autos tend to be more expensive, and whilst beautiful in their own right, lack the funkiness of these rodinas. There are just no other watches like it (AFAIK) My black one was $47 from tdn74-2008, who as you probably know is one of the good guys, the white one a little more, the one on the metal strap a little under $100.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








Луч, Механизм 2209, Минский Часовой Завод


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

I was, by chance, wearing the same watch as Mysterian today...


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Looks like a Strela day! Just arrived....


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



DolleDolf said:


> I do wonder how to make the strap a little tighter?


Since you are not a watch "fiddler", DolleDolf, this may require a trip to a jeweler or watchmaker but here's what I did to re-size my old vintage ZIM bracelelet. I took an equal amount from each end.

Cheers!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

schnurrp - I find this to be the ideal tool for work on bracelet sizing....


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Thursday!
Today I'm wearing what I refer to as a Chrome Monster!
Poljot 3133 ... and this one has a ratcheting bezel.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



weodmonath said:


> schnurrp - I find this to be the ideal tool for work on bracelet sizing....
> 
> View attachment 820098


You must not wear any safety gloves, and hold the bracelet with your fingers close enough to the intended link to be cut off, in order to ensure a proper and clean cut.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








Штурманские, Полет 2628, Первый Московский Часовой Завод


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



frantsous said:


> View attachment 820088


Nice watch - and I see a Subaru as well. Well, a robust watch to match a robust car.

Topi


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any day is a good day for an OKEAH, but especially so when it is a day off work


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

My Scuba Dude with it's new Shark Mesh.









More here -> LINK


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

looks like some of us are wearing something blue today! my Komandirskie pilot... I love that blue dial. I wish you all a nice day!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> You must not wear any safety gloves, and hold the bracelet with your fingers close enough to the intended link to be cut off, in order to ensure a proper and clean cut.


An even better way is to get the owner of the watch to wear it while your are working on it......

I do not usually wear the same watch two days running, but I like this one so much I have made an exception today. A little 'artistic' arrangement....


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today, it's friday, so white Komandirskie "red star", zakaz :


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Friday...
Boctok plastic case Komandirskie


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Civilian Vostok. It is actually rather dainty by contemporary standards.


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Redfever's Week in Review

Another great week with the weather warming up down under.

Started out the week in a spring mood with this colourful Raketa.







Toned it down a little the following day with a big Zim UFO on black nato strap







A fantasy?? dial on this 24 hour 2623 powered watch. I have a few different coloured versions of this watch, probably not too authentic, but they keep great time and look good with a colourful strap. 







A vintage Rodina to finish the work week off. I bought this of the bay not working. Found that the top balance endstone and incabloc spring were missing. A bit of tweaking and looking at a bunch of old spare movements that I bought got it back working. I fully serviced it and it's been keeping almost perfect time for a week now.  








Took Friday off and spent the day working in the yard with a G-Shock.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Saturday...
Out for a drive with my Poljot 3133 Mercedes Ford!


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

September 15th, the Celebration of *191 *years of Independence, Congratulations and Greetings to all TICOS around the world, Happy Independence Day! Viva Costa Rica!!!
my Scuba Dude with a Costa Rica flag NATO


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Blue dialed amphibian tonneau today


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) To celebrate the receipt of my tank T-34* "panel clock", logically, I wear my old and worn komandirskie "tankist":












































:think: * "T-34 panel clock", this is what the seller said ...
In any case, it looks like this one, shown by Mark Gordon in his collection : ID 0398
If anyone has any information on this model, I'm interested. It works very well and seems very accurate.


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

This


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today, I was with an 1190 Amphibian...
Amphibian and a cup of coffee...


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) It's sunday, classical Raketa from seventies, 21 jewels. 
2609A inside (seller's pict) :


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

sturmanskie today


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

So much for my plans to only buy mechanical watches: I couldn't resist this Poljot quartz -- cal. 3056, I think?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








"Максим Горький", Механизм 2432, Чистопольский Часовой Завод


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Trying out a new arrival. Dial is not perfect but price reflected that fact. I am a sucker for vintage stainless watches. Also with little brother.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Fifties week continued with my last rodina




























and fifties took a detour into the 40s with this sauce pan.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

A fibby for the weekend, a recently acquired helicopter










Signal week this week, starting with an old big Roman twelve Signal


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday's watch... Sunday!

If I had to part with all my watches and only keep one... this would be it.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Monday

Wearing a sporty Mig 3133 today.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



mysterian said:


> Yesterday's watch... Sunday!
> 
> If I had to part with all my watches and only keep one... this would be it.
> View attachment 823901
> ...


can't argue with that logic


----------



## PabloM5 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Some downright wonderful watches! Here is my recent aquisition - a Volmax Aviator 24h.









Cheers

Eske


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

New komandirskie type 86 case, I havent seen anyone posting pics of these, posted a thread in this forum:


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## gdman714 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today my very first, and still my very favorite, Russian watch:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



gdman714 said:


> Today my very first, and still my very favorite, Russian watch:


gdman714, very handsome watch indeed!
just like mine...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








Москва ЧН-182К, Механизм ЧН-6М, Первый Московский Часовой Завод


----------



## stovey (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

My humble Komandirskie, newly braceleted.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something simple today - Poljot de Luxe


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

New to my little collection, and perhaps destined to become a favorite.
The grey NATO strap suits this one perfectly !


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








Победа 28, Механизм 32ЧН, Завод имени Масленникова


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Have a good one! b-)


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something shiny today - an Amphibian 350


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Poljot All Steel


----------



## Jasposiris (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Visiting Roma Foro.
Poljot de Luxe...


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today :

*Столичные !!!
*(Stolichnie 2409)


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

My latest Raketa


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

I decided to put some where n tear on my new Slava


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

I suppose every collector of Russian watches should have one of these. I got mine some time ago but I rarely wear it because I don't like metal bands. I noticed it while going through my collection and thought that it had a very nice shade of blue for the dial so I decided to wear it today. One of the few watches that I own that I believe is completely authentic (you never know), including the antimagnetic back. So of course I'm considering a move to another amphibian case that will take a leather band! Cheers!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today, my Raketa worldtimer. More I wear it, more I like it...








:-d Picture taken from the toilets window of my office. I prayed that my boss doesn't go in ...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another 3017 today - I really need to replace the crystal on this one.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*
















Заря, МакТайм 3105.01, Пензенский Часовой Завод


----------



## Николай71 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Not a Russian today, but an old German _Thiel_ - _Ruhla_'s grandmother, so not totally irrelevant, I hope!


----------



## Vympel (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

For a change my newly acquired Quartz-Rocket:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Hello comrades,

It's time for me today, to wear my Scuba Dude.










































Have a great weekend everyone,

Luís M


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vympel today


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Wearing this oddity today. The product of a twitchy finger impulse buy.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

mysterian said:


> Wearing this oddity today. The product of a twitchy finger impulse buy.


That is ...... colourful...and quite possibly seizure inducing


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

mysterian said:


> Wearing this oddity today. The product of a twitchy finger impulse buy.


Ah, you bought this Italian dialed beauty! Do you know the meaning of the "mp" and so on? I have found out, the guys on the Italian forum were still trying to figure out...


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Ah, you bought this Italian dialed beauty! Do you know the meaning of the "mp" and so on? I have found out, the guys on the Italian forum were still trying to figure out...


Could they be two letter abbreviations of country codes? That way you would have a world timer?


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Scuba dude for the weekend! Cheers!:-!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Signal week continues























































Another little stowaway from Amil country


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

And a vostok civvie week starts off with a volna 'precision." It does - obviously - not have the gold plated movement, so is not strictly a "precision" but still ..... a handsome rascal nonetheless ;-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*









Денисов 'Коалиция' 3133.182.1.1, Р3133, Первый Московский Часовой Завод

More here!


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Very interesting piece emoscambio can you provide a little more information on it?

EDIT:- Scratch that, just saw your other post.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



redfever said:


> Very interesting piece emoscambio can you provide a little more information on it?
> 
> EDIT:- Scratch that, just saw your other post.


I added the link, sorry.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Tuesday...









.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

I am awaiting some new arrivals but in the meantime I'm wearing some of my oldies. Raketa 2610 anti-magnetic with 24 hour dial.

In taking apart another 2610 a second antimagnetic shield was found between the movement and the dial (last picture)! This additional shield meant that the cannon pinion, hour gear, and second hand gear shaft had to be sized accordingly and that this may be the only difference between the 2609 & the 2610 movements.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Vostok Gagarin:


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

 Today, I wore a Rodina, but not that of Comrade Youri...

*Rodina fever !*





























"_This guy is shooting me ?!?_"













...














Bye M'dame... Rodina power !!!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*
















Чайка, Механизм SU2256, Угличский Часовой Завод


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Feeling (very) thin today.









Topi


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today, it's Strela:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Raketa 24 hour today


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Yesterday another civvie vostok with a deep red dial and a deep red strap that completely coincidentally matches it very nicely



















Today a "civilian komandirskie" as per one of the reference sites, I believe Michele's.




























It is an interesting watch. It feels very solid, has the screw down crown, but - obviously - lacks the crown guard and the military fetishism of the more common disrkies. And it arguably less dressy than the early red-star dirskies with its strap seemingly permanently affixed. A fun watch.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



DolleDolf said:


> It is an interesting watch. It feels very solid, has the screw down crown, but - obviously - lacks the crown guard *and the military fetishism of the more common disrkies*. And it arguably less dressy than the early red-star dirskies with its strap seemingly permanently affixed. A fun watch.









_*"*_*military *_*fetishism*"_ :-d

b-) Today, an unusual association of a "crab case", and a Poljot dial. 
Could be "plausible" as said Komrade Chascomm here :
_"It is plausible. The last of the crab cases were still being used when 1st Moscow started using Poljot as an export brand, which was a couple of years before they adopted it as their domestic brands as well. So there are export Kirovskie, Rodina and Sportivnie watches all labelled Poljot."_


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Wow, I've never seen this one before. Is it solid rose gold?


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 824374


Wow, I've never seen this one before. Is it solid rose gold?


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



jopex said:


> View attachment 831500


Hi Jopex,
This is looking perfect!
How can I do my Amphibian like this?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



amphibic said:


> Hi Jopex,
> This is looking perfect!
> How can I do my Amphibian like this?


Thanks mate. Since Amphiba has stainless steel case you can only do the bezel which is still made of brass. But Komandirskies are perfect candidates. I posted more info and pics on f71: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-skinned-my-komandirskie-754025.html


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Yours is very nice, fcafca! Here's another that's been on my list for a while. I believe it's considered a Rodina.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

My new favorite! I've had it on for weeks now. Such a cool looking watch IMHO.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today my Big Zero Neptune Tropicalized... Slava!















Слава, Механизм SU2414, Второй Московский Часовой Завод


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A blue 17 jewel Vostok moon and sea today


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today, it's Raketa 24H!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Some years ago, I saw Poljot Aviator and the design directly "killed me". Afterwards, it turns to be, that Fortis made the design before them, and I start looking at Fortis. Then I discover, that the design roots are traced back to 1940 and belongs to German air forces and the original watches were produced by Laco, Stowa, A.Lange & Söhne, Wempe and IWC. And finally today I obtain such a watch, from one of the original 5 - LACO Münster. So, no Russian today


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



> an unusual association of a "crab case", and a Poljot dial.


Very cool!

Today civvie vostok week continues with an Almaz "precision."


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



schnurrp said:


> Yours is very nice, fcafca! Here's another that's been on my list for a while. I believe it's considered a Rodina.









Thanks, Mr schnurrp...
Not exactly the same dial, but not far. 
And one more time this week, an irrepressible desire to wear a Rodina.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

I love this one! the chrome started to peel off in some areas and that just makes it look better


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Today is my annual "flu jab" day and the weather forecast is drizzle so an opportunity to baptise my new black scuba dude on the walk to the surgery and back. I have fitted a Seiko type strap with deployment for the occasion. b-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*








Заря Мужские (42х40мм), Механизм SU2009, Пензенский Часовой Завод


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Wearing this one whilst I eagerly await my newest Komandirskie in the mail.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

I really do have some new acquisitions coming. The Bulgaria boat is particularly slow on this crossing! Anyway, I'm wearing this today:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

schnurrp said:


> I really do have some new acquisitions coming. The Bulgaria boat is particularly slow on this crossing! Anyway, I'm wearing this today:


I suspect the Bulgarian postman uses a rowboat. I too am waiting for him to deliver a Volna/Boctok which has been marked as "in preparation at origin post (I believe this is postal-ese for someone put it in a mail sack) for the last month. I suspect they might have contracted with Santa to deliver that one.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Today, a gold plated kirovskie crab case with a crystal badly in need of polishing.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Raketa Worldtime 24H NOS:


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) Today, it's friday... Logically, this is the day that you wear one of your most beautiful watches.
Today, I wear a simple Soviet watch, from seventies. An humble Poljot. I like it. Simplicity, elegance.






















Autumn comes. Day shrink...








Not bad...

A simple way to convince your colleagues, and your wife that you are a true sportsman  :


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Nice watch with a nice original crown, Ham2! I believe I read a warning from a Bulgarian seller that for the amount he was charging for delivery the items would be sent by boat. He offered to send them in a more timely manner for more money, of course. My record wait of over 40 days is from a Bulgarian seller. Here's mine:


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Plastic Vostok...


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



jopex said:


> Thanks mate. Since Amphiba has stainless steel case you can only do the bezel which is still made of brass. But Komandirskies are perfect candidates. I posted more info and pics on f71:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-skinned-my-komandirskie-754025.html


I will order a new Amphibian and I will do this to the bezel.
But I could not decide to which dial I will choose.
Blue scuba dude, black scuba dude or orange with numbers...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Great, post some pics when you do, interested to see how it turns out. You can see plazzi's black scuba dude with brass bezel and ipolit's cool custom made bronze bezel in this thread: 
My vintage bronze kit on Vostok Amphibia



amphibic said:


> I will order a new Amphibian and I will do this to the bezel.
> But I could not decide to which dial I will choose.
> Blue scuba dude, black scuba dude or orange with numbers...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Komandirskie


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Redfevers Week in Review

Another great week to be thankful for.

Started off the week in a Slave mood with the white Mockba







Followed that up with another Slava, sad that the deisgners for this one thought it was great to have a non functioning chrono on what is an otherwise great time keeper. Weird but it's Russian 







Couldn't resist the Vostok Europe again.







Then back to Raketa with the perpetual calendar, this is the Raketa English Dates Blue dial. 







And finished off a great week with a vintage slava. 







Slava biased week this week


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Raketa Big Zero and Amphibians with Paddle Hands


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

b-) This sunday, I wear my Raketa pertetual NOS :


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Me with my grandson...wearing this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-arrival-755214.html


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Ringing out the week and month with two more civvie wostoks. Love the hologram dial on the blue one and the bossed dial on the white one. Complete with hair puller strap, what's not to like??


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Wow, I really like the blue one. The white really set it off. I've been thinking about buying this one like yours, but in all blue (has some goobers on the dial, though).


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

Штурманские Спутник, Механизм Полёт 2623
Первый Московский Часовой Завод


----------



## SonnyBBQ (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*

I have been wearing this over the weekend and can't seem to get it off my wrist... The blue-red nato just suits if perfectly...


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2012 / ЧВСН (Что Вы Сегодня Носите?) Сентябрь 2012*



> I've been thinking about buying this one like yours, but in all blue (has some goobers on the dial, though).


Oh yeh, get it! When the watch has come down from the size of a modest but comfortable house on the picture to real-life on the wrist, you won't really notice those "goobers."


----------

